# UVI releases Asteroid - cinematic rhythm and effect designer with special intro pricing



## UVI (Jun 23, 2021)

UVI release *Asteroid*, a new instrument for creating powerful cinematic rhythms and percussive effects. Designed with an intuitive workflow, extensive sample library, and inspiring preset collection of sounds and sequences, Asteroid delivers 7 deeply-tweakable layers that can be used as discrete percussive voices or stacked to create massive hits. Sounds can be processed in a



wide variety of ways for great sound design potential, and played back via an integrated 128- step sequencer with interactive performance controls to create epic rhythms, transitions, and effects.

An endless source of inspiration for music, film, games and more, *Asteroid is available now with a special introductory price of $99 / 99€ through June 30th, 2021 (regularly $149 / 149€)*.

Every sound in Asteroid has been meticulously recorded and edited to provide the highest level of quality, with a wealth of sources from acoustic and electronic drums and orchestral percussions to special effects, foley, and found sounds. The integrated library is massive, containing hundreds of samples, track presets, and sequences, that can all be mixed and matched, or even randomized, to provide inspiration for years to come.

Sounds in Asteroid can be sculpted through a deeply-configurable editor, with per-track spatial mixing, 4-voice unison, +/- 4 octaves of pitch shifting, EQ with sub and air bands, transient processing, multi- fx including, drive, bitcrusher, frequency shifter, phaser, flanger, beat repeat, and reverb and delay sends. Choose from stereo mix or multi-out modes, and easily create a massive sound using the Thrust control. Then master your sound with the integrated bus effects, offering studio-grade IR reverb, digital delay, 3-band EQ with sweepable crossovers, compressor, and limiter.

*Asteroid* can create epic rhythms, transitions and moving effects by way of an integrated 128-step sequencer. Utilize per-track velocity, pan, pitch, decay and reverb sequencer lanes, and take interactive control over your performance with the modwheel velocity switch to create cinematic percussions, twisted electronic drums, motion effects, transitions and more with your MIDI controller or DAW. Explore hundreds of included patterns or create your own, save them, share them, or drag- and-drop the MIDI.

*Deep, easy to use, massively editable, and absolutely crammed with professionally designed sounds and presets, Asteroid delivers an endless source of sound design inspiration, from nuanced transitions to epic cinematic percussion, drums, and effects*.

*Intro Price*: $99 / 99€ through June 30th, 2021 (Reg. $149 / 149€).

*Watch Asteroid's Trailer*: 

*Watch Asteroid's Overview*: 

*Watch Asteroid's Preset Showcase*: 

*Listen to Asteroid on SoundCloud*:


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 23, 2021)

This very much reminds me of PercX, but with a better UI, better workflow, and bigger content selection. I'm definitely interested. However, I'm not sure about the overall sound yet. Need to listen more...


----------



## william81723 (Jun 23, 2021)

I wonder if there are RRs or different dynamic layers? or it's just only one sample for each instrument?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 23, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> This very much reminds me of PercX, but with a better UI, better workflow, and bigger content selection. I'm definitely interested. However, I'm not sure about the overall sound yet. Need to listen more...


Agreed. No mention of RR or dynamic layers that I found in the manual , but it says the samples are from recordings for several years so I assume it's samples from their previous percussion and effect library releases. The instruments, sequences and preset list is absolutely massive. Upon further investigation there is also a midi export feature which is a very useful tool.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 23, 2021)

Often feeling like there should be 'automatic' Sample Talk threads launched with Commercial Announcements. Very interested in UVI Intro, givem range of fairly similar plugins introduced recently, most by upper tier sources. 

_I know ..... could always start one, just say'n _


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 23, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> Agreed. No mention of RR or dynamic layers that I found in the manual , but it says the samples are from recordings for several years so I assume it's samples from their previous percussion and effect library releases. The instruments, sequences and preset list is absolutely massive. Upon further investigation there is also a midi export feature which is a very useful tool.


Ah, thanks for that - I was wondering about MIDI export. Definitely starts to make this a more attractive package. But yeah, no mention of dynamic layers or RRs


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 23, 2021)

More than percx, this seems more a breaktweaker with some cinematic sample pool.


----------



## Scottyb (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm interested! I didn't hate PercX! haha. I seem to be one of the few. But it gave me some inspiration and honestly that's worth a lot! : )


----------



## soothingpanic (Jun 23, 2021)

curious to hear thoughts on this too - from the manual, it contains tons of instruments


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 23, 2021)

UVI said:


> UVI release *Asteroid*, a new instrument for creating powerful cinematic rhythms and percussive effects. Designed with an intuitive workflow, extensive sample library, and inspiring preset collection of sounds and sequences, Asteroid delivers 7 deeply-tweakable layers that can be used as discrete percussive voices or stacked to create massive hits. Sounds can be processed in a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@UVI any chance you can address the questions about RRs?


----------



## pinki (Jun 23, 2021)

Ditto, interested, but RR is hugely important in an instrument like this.

UVI's Ircam Solo Instruments was also "older" samples and had no RR I believe? So UVI need to say upfront on this.

I've generally seen little interest in RR with UVI over the years- e.g Percussion Store, which sounds fabulous, does indeed have multiple hits but laid out on the keyboard so pretty useless with any type of pad controller.

Edit- had an answer from UVI, yes it does indeed have round robin


----------



## cellomangler (Jun 24, 2021)

Yes lack of information on round robins and number of sample layers is disappointing. Also it looks like you can only drag midi from all the sequence lanes at once, not just a single instrument/lane. Real-time note input without quantization would also be cool. Really wish UVI would offer a timed demo with a limited sample pool. If you want to roll your own samples I'd check out Soniccouture Blanks. Doesn't offer round robin but does have randomization features for pitch and filter and other parameters. Don't get me wrong, Asteroid could be very cool, particularly if these are sounds you want.


----------



## pinki (Jun 24, 2021)

I've purchased so will report back. Agree about lack of demo.


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 24, 2021)

There are some walkthrough and the rhythms feels a little bit robotic, so I guess RRs are none to very few.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 24, 2021)

Drumdude2112 This is a commercial thread paid for by UVI. It would be best to remove the link.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jun 24, 2021)

oh snap my bad thanks 🙏


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 24, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> oh snap my bad thanks 🙏


No worries. It's been happening a lot lately in other threads and don't want to see someone to get flagged with a warning.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jun 24, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> No worries. It's been happening a lot lately in other threads and don't want to see someone to get flagged with a warning.


Appreciate it buddy 👍🏻.
But yeah ...lotta action in drumland this week lol ...I'm liking the overall workflow and features of the UVI Library..Attractive package...Not sure about the sonics yet .


----------



## In.sight (Jun 24, 2021)

check out my official Asteroid audio demo.
UVI Asteroid + Meteor have been used only.


----------



## cellomangler (Jun 24, 2021)

In.sight said:


> check out my official Asteroid audio demo.
> UVI Asteroid + Meteor have been used only.



That sounds cool. But really need to see a video - or read a detailed explanation of your workflow - for it to be beneficial in deciding a purchase. For one, this topic is Asteroid. And for two, we need to know how Asteroid helped put that together... did you have multiple sequences end to end that you could trigger playback either live or from your DAW sequencer? Or did the sounds just come from Asteroid and you dragged the MIDI over and tweaked it in your DAW? Sound is good. But I want to hear sound and see screen and mouse.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 24, 2021)

I cracked and bought it last night. An honest 1st impression?

I'm not crazy about it. Like at all.


There are very few round robins.
There's *HUGE* jump between the dynamic layers.
The sounds are quite generic and don't have any of the character you'd most likely expect from a modern percussion instrument based on other popular percussion libraries.

Ironically I LOVE Meteor. I use it all the time to make my own sound FX. Same with Whoosh. They do what they say on the tin and aren't marketed as anything other than sound design tools. This is different, the marketing would have you think this is a fairly comprehensive percussion package. While it has a lot of instruments for sure, the sample pools of each one are incredibly small and the dynamics are jarringly unrealistic.

I'm not kidding when I say it's basically - *Soft*->*Moderate*->*In your face*; no middle ground in between, HUGE jumps with a single velocity value. (I.e. If the transition to the top dynamic was at Velocity 100, velocity 99 is so drastically different that you'd never get away with it in the context of a score, or something where the percussion needs to be somewhat believable...)

The market-speak about it being _"a cinematic rhythm and effect designer" _are SUPER misleading. I'll throw it a bone and say it could be used for "cinematic rhythms", but this will require some effort on your part assuming your definition of cinematic implies score work. Even for trailers this would be one of the last things I'd reach for. "Effect designer" though? Not a chance. End-to-end it's a percussion instrument.

And unfortunately I honestly mean this in the most non-hyberbolic way possible - the majority of the library sounds like RMX's oldest and most generic content. I've played through probably 60% of the pre-built kits, It sounds quite quite dated, and a fair amount of it has kind of a 90s/early 2000s vibe. On top of some acoustic percussion you have a lot of stale breakbeats.

If there WERE a demo I wouldn't have bought it. Kudos to the people who listened to the videos more than once and didn't impulse buy... Frankly I'm getting really sick of the model that sample instruments are somehow supposed to be immune from demos.

Like I said I love Meteor and use it all the time, Asteroid's a bit of a dud IMO.
Maybe I'll warm up to it over time but I won't hold my breath...


----------



## pinki (Jun 24, 2021)

(Firstly let me say I don't make trailers or such like)

Well I have to respectfully disagree with most of the previous post.. I purchased Asteroid (terrible name!) and think it will be very useful. The sounds are refreshing to my ears. Dated? I mean the sound of everything is dated in the end isn't it?

The convenience factor is the big selling point to me. There are times when I need a pulsating alternative rhythm quick with a director breathing down my neck and I would definitely choose this over RMX. 

As to the 'cinematic' claim, I'm not sure what that actually means generally so I'll concede on that point.

It's got a ton of content and some great presets. It's $99. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 24, 2021)

@jcrosby 
I’m sorry to hear this but I’m skeptical whenever I hear a drum or percussion library where everything is swimming in more reverb than I’d probably ever want to use and everything sounds generically EPIC.
Nothing I have heard is dry ,delicate or in your face.
That’s why I love Damage 2 it can do it all,yeah most people think brutally epic percussion with Damage 2 but it can also cover non-EPIC percussion.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 24, 2021)

@jcrosby Sadly, I concur.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 24, 2021)

I really like the UI and featues, but listening to all the demos several times over, just leaves me underwhelmed in terms of sound, so I have to pass. And I'm a pretty easy mark for percussion libraries, especially when they're loaded with lots of MIDI patterns. I never tire of getting more such libraries. But the sound has to at least be on par with some of the front runner libraries out there.

It's too bad...


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 24, 2021)

pinki said:


> (Firstly let me say I don't make trailers or such like)
> 
> Well I have to respectfully disagree with most of the previous post.. I purchased Asteroid (terrible name!) and think it will be very useful. The sounds are refreshing to my ears. Dated? I mean the sound of everything is dated in the end isn't it?
> 
> ...


Dated - as in there are a lot of stale breakbeats that sound 10-20 years behind the time. Like A LOT, and in multiple categories. _Sound Design_, _Found Sound, _and_ Hybrid Beats_ all have a bunch of awkward breakbeats. The ones that stand out to me sound a bit too much like RMX's early factory content, (not the expansion content). I consider that a _dated_ sound, others might not.

It's true. Cinematic's a vague term. My standard for a cinematic percussion library would be the premium libraries that are more or less standard - HZP, LAMP, D2, Cineperc, etc. I'm sure others have a broader or more forgiving definition.

The standard percussion instruments sound fine. It's a clean/dry studio sound, but the clarity is fine. But I think anyone who buys it expecting it to be a versatile percussion collection will find the lack of dynamics and the limited RRs disappointing, if not limiting.

I'm not saying Asteroid isn't usable. I could see this being fine for fast synch tracks for reality TV. I don't see this being front and center in a percussion mix for a score or piece where you're attempting to create a dynamic percussion track that sounds like it was performed vs programmed however.

Ironically it would be fine for accent hits in a trailer. The hits that only occur every 2-4 bars. That's where you can get away with a lack of RRs and dynamics aren't as important. But I'd have a hard time filling in the spaces in each measure without it sounding It's robotic.

I spent the money on it. I'm stuck with it. I'll find a use for it... Most likely I' will be for designing my own hits. (Like Meteor )


----------



## jneebz (Jun 24, 2021)

pinki said:


> Dated? I mean the sound of everything is dated in the end isn't it?


Actually, no.


----------



## pinki (Jun 25, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Actually, no.


Well actually yes ….if you think about it.
Once any sound is heard it immediately dates.

A violin is dated.


----------



## jneebz (Jun 25, 2021)

pinki said:


> Well actually yes ….if you think about it.
> Once any sound is heard it immediately dates.
> 
> A violin is dated.


Yes of course, if you’re strictly talking about things in relation to time.

But the _SOUND_ of the violin (in this example) does not necessarily become dated in terms of quality. The sample world is full of libraries that still sound contemporary even though they were sampled many years ago.

Before we derail the thread any further, I think we can agree that at the end of the day, subjectivity will always exist with how we perceive the quality of art, no matter what it is.


----------



## pinki (Jun 25, 2021)

OK agreed.

Well I have to say I've spent some time with Asteroid now and I'm starting to have second thoughts. It's just not as well made as e.g Quadra. It seems rushed.


----------



## cellomangler (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm waiting for Comet... 😎


----------



## Bman70 (Jun 25, 2021)

In.sight said:


> check out my official Asteroid audio demo.
> UVI Asteroid + Meteor have been used only.



It's OK to my ears, but no Damage 2. It sounds more similar to some of the Plugin Boutique percussion deals I've snapped up for free or cheap, like RA Sodium. Somehow all the sounds struck me as not quite glued together, they seemed to inhabit different spatial areas, or be different 'sizes,' in a strange way. But it could just be I haven't had coffee yet. 

I did buy Quadra, but that was unique even despite some of its limitations – with an intuitive and sleek, modern interface. Asteroid seems somewhat cheesy especially the UI with the 'comet' themed layout looking similar to a 80's pinball game. But that's just my personal taste in graphics.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 28, 2021)

So many comments on this thread to derail a paid commercial thread announcement. Should be posted on a separate Sample Talk about this release.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 28, 2021)

True .... yet high percentage of COMMERCIAL Announcement Threads need SAMPLE Talk Thread . 

Yeah ... not not major effort to create one, _but darn frequent situations like this, without malicious intent .... imho_

Why not automatically create SAMPLE Talk Threads for these ? Will quickly die out if no interest.


----------



## cellomangler (Jun 28, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> So many comments on this thread to derail a paid commercial thread announcement. Should be posted on a separate Sample Talk about this release.


I don't see anyone trying to derail, I see folks trying to illuminate and clarify. UVI could either not allow comments or they could respond with answers to concerns. I also see some positive comments. Bottom line - people need information before laying down $100 when no demo is available.


----------



## Bman70 (Jun 28, 2021)

I thought the reason commercial announcements are threads, not ads, is to allow for feedback from consumers, i.e. musicians helping musicians. Quadra was an instant hit for UVI IIRC, seems Asteroid might be less so, but that's all invaluable data for developers gauging the tastes of the demographic.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 28, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> So many comments on this thread to derail a paid commercial thread announcement. Should be posted on a separate Sample Talk about this release.


So commercial announcements should only have comments that are high fives and hoorays then?
So what then, delete comments that aren't a hooray for the product?

In that scenario you wind up with the product designer being able to skew the perception of the product, at which point commercial announcements might as well just be sticky threads with no comments. Also, removing comments would soften the positive impact comments have when a developer knocks it out of the park.

If interaction wasn't part of the appeal of these threads people wouldn't comment at all. Loose the interactive aspect of an announcement and I'd bet that commercial announcements loose most of their appeal.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 4, 2021)

These are the rules for Commercial threads. So my comment was quite relevant:

_Note that Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” for the companies who post. Negative comments or discussions about competing libraries are not allowed. Sample Talk and all other areas of the forum are free game, of course, but in this section, we ask that the companies not have to deal with any conflict._


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 4, 2021)

Do companies pay for these release announcement threads?


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 4, 2021)

Of course I think a thread with no honest assessments would make all of these threads useless promotional fluff. I perceive the commercial announcement rules as guidelines to avoid total derailments of threads from users or developers with an alternative agenda.
I think the intent of the commercial announcement rules are aimed more at avoiding giving people or companies the ability to outright troll (competing)developers commercial announcement threads.
I think honest discussion evaluating a product release without posts that are deliberately trying to sabotage the developers work or promote another developers competing product is OK. Comparisons are inevitable,it’s not like developers are reinventing the wheel with every new library & effect.
But if someone is intentionally trying to derail a thread,denigrate the product or the developer (in a Commercial Announcement thread) and promote a competing product that’s obviously wrong and against the rules and intent of commercial announcement rules.


----------



## Bman70 (Jul 4, 2021)

I agree nothing in those rules should be taken as forbidding _critical _feedback or user testimony. If it did, then positive feedback would be meaningless as well, seen only as the product of censorship. Also, mentioning another product in context is inevitable, but the rule discourages "discussion" of another product, i.e. derailment with pages of off topic commentary, which have sadly occurred on occasion.


----------



## Bman70 (Jul 4, 2021)

I did just watch Mikael Baggström's Youtube video on it, though, and I haven't entirely ruled out buying it. There's individual "sound stage" adjustment for every sound, so that could solve some of the odd close / far mixing I thought I heard. It just doesn't sound like a realistic drum kit if a hi-hat sounds like it's right in front of you, while a metallic crash sounds like it's on the far end of a parking garage. Hopefully more user reviews come out, because Asteroid seems a lot more complex than Quadra, and may be more capable than some first impressions suggest.


----------



## Ciochi (Jul 4, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> I cracked and bought it last night. An honest 1st impression?
> 
> I'm not crazy about it. Like at all.
> 
> ...


Check post #7. Just listening to the demo once I realized the RR issues. I know that not because I have some crazy skills, but because I own similar sounding stuff like Big Bang Cinematic by Sonivox, which however I paid like 4 euros.


----------



## pinki (Jul 5, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> I did just watch Mikael Baggström's Youtube video on it, though, and I haven't entirely ruled out buying it. There's individual "sound stage" adjustment for every sound, so that could solve some of the odd close / far mixing I thought I heard. It just doesn't sound like a realistic drum kit if a hi-hat sounds like it's right in front of you, while a metallic crash sounds like it's on the far end of a parking garage. Hopefully more user reviews come out, because Asteroid seems a lot more complex than Quadra, and may be more capable than some first impressions suggest.


I agree the soundstage is mixed up but it is possible to change this.
Thank's for the link to Mikael's video. Asteroid is clearly not popular here on VI-C! Personally I think it's got its uses.


----------



## Bman70 (Jul 5, 2021)

pinki said:


> I agree the soundstage is mixed up but it is possible to change this.
> Thank's for the link to Mikael's video. Asteroid is clearly not popular here on VI-C! Personally I think it's got its uses.


I agree I can see it being useful, for me I think for quick randomizing of beats for inspiration... to get something interesting and unique to build on and layer with other kits. If it ever goes on sale for $50 I think I would consider it a no brainer.


----------



## pinki (Jul 5, 2021)

Yes, there are times where I need something really quick and I think Asteroid definitely works for that. And there is a ton of material in there. No, not with 10 round-robins per instrument and 5 mic positions, but sometimes I just want a _feel, _quickly... and Asteroid answers that need.


----------



## cellomangler (Jul 6, 2021)

pinki said:


> Asteroid is clearly not popular here on VI-C!


A bit too early to tell as it's still just out of the gate. I think the fact that it has 3 pages of discussion while lots of great libraries that have been out for years have none... means a lot. Lukewarm opinions are better than no opinions... gets folks at least thinking about making their own decisions. I have several UVI libraries and I've been eyeballing Kroma (not to derail).  It sounds great and I own a working Chroma Polaris.


----------

